# [MIL] Parachuting dog helped win World War II - MSNBC



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24405578/&cid=0&ei=E-cdSLnxPIrcygSi4p37DQ&usg=AFrqEzdhJUwESnjR2pr631N6TJ4PyUHPGA">Parachuting <b>dog</b> helped win World War II</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>MSNBC -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Dean presented his research at a recent Experimental Biology conference in San Diego and is <b>working</b> on a book about Allied advances in aviation physiology. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

